# Selling drywall taping tools



## vdriveman (Dec 29, 2009)

Hello all, How is everyone doing? Trying to sell all or some of my taping tools , NEED money to pay bills.  Some tools almost new, All tools very well taken care of. Will sell for half price of what paid for. THANKS FOR LOOKING!!! Frank Vollrath (530) 409-9878 or [email protected]


----------



## vdriveman (Dec 29, 2009)

come on guys, i'm selling for cheap for fast sell, I have people viewing , but not responding. I have diapers to buy for a 20lb. 2 month old baby boy, and formula. his name is Adam, Please help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kgphoto (Dec 21, 2009)

Maybe you should post the list of the specific tools and the prices you are asking?


----------



## ryanh (Dec 4, 2009)

Ya post a tool list this aint the local classifieds, and with 2 posts maybe some credibility


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

vdriveman said:


> come on guys, i'm selling for cheap for fast sell, I have people viewing , but not responding. I have diapers to buy for a 20lb. 2 month old baby boy, and formula. his name is Adam, Please help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 It's not that anyone don't care but everyone has their own problems, You really should not be throwing your problems out here where on a site that is intended for a specified reason. Sounds like you need to go down and get some help taking care of your newborn through the county or other agencies out there. It is not a low blow meant in any way , there are other options out there.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

I have to ask do you even have the receipt's with the serial numbers to actually prove that they are indeed paid for and purchased by you? Myself I would not ever buy anything without such proof.


----------



## thesprayking (Dec 25, 2009)

how can a baby be 20 pds at 2 months?? no way..


----------



## TF1 (Feb 10, 2010)

frank ,post a list of tools and pics if any


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

thesprayking said:


> how can a baby be 20 pds at 2 months?? no way..


 that was my first thought exactly. average baby weight is around 8 pounds at birth.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

On steroids already... Trying to be the world's best drywall finisher... and biggest.


----------



## Wallers (Dec 7, 2008)

Where did he go? I want some half price tools!


----------



## GYPSUMTRADESMAN (Feb 20, 2010)

hey bud what are you selling brand and tools thanks


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

my kid is almost 3 and only weighs 30 lbs. That's a huge kid if it's true. Maybe the kid has 20 lbs of poop in his diapers?!?!?


----------



## Wallers (Dec 7, 2008)

I want half price tools!!!!


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

Me Too!


----------

